# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  120 JODI's nano Reef

## João Seguro

Olá a todos, foi desta que comecei mais o meu irmão nos salgados. Há muito tempo que andamos a aprender tanto aqui como com visitas a casa de alguns membros e a lojas em que o staff se dispôs a ensinar alguns truques para ter sucesso num mundo tão complexo como este.

O aquário está a ciclar neste momento. Deixo aqui o setup e assim que puder umas fotos  :Wink:  Sei que as medidas não são as mais indicadas para este tipo de aquário e que podia ter mais sucesso com outro maior e mais largo mas neste momento foi o que se arranjou mas já com o pensamento de mais tarde evoluir para algo maior  :SbSalut: 

Material:

*Aquário*: 100c*30l*40a
*Litragem* 120L brutos (mas contando com a margem que fica de cima o areão e a rocha deve ter uns 100)
*Escumador*: Tunze Doc 9002 (até 200 litros)
*Rocha*: 12 kg RM + 2kg RV 
*Circulação*: Sunsun 3000L/H  Sunsun 5000L/H
*Osmose*: 90L/D não sei a marca
*Aquecimento*: Eheim 200w
*Sal*: Tropic Marin
*Iluminação*: Calha 4*T5 de 39w
*Sump*:60 lts
*Outros*:
-Termómetro Digital
-Medidor de PH digital com sonda
-Carvão activo
-Overflow

Vivos:

Adicionados a 17 de Março:
11 Ermitas patas castanhas
25 Nassarius
4 camarões da nossa costa
20 burriés

a 26 de Abril:
1 Amphiprion ocellaris
Zoanthus sp verdes
Sarcophyton pólipos grandes
Caulastrea Furcata
Euphyllia Paradivisa
Discossoma vermelho
Discossoma bordeaux riscas brancas
Blastomussa-Green

a 9 de Maio:
1 Lysmata Debelius
1 Amphiprion true percula (trocado por um ocellaris)

a 1 de setembro(novo acordo ortográfico eheh):
2 frag Seriatopora Caliendrum verde florescente 
1 frag Seriatopora Hystrix

em outubro:
1 frag de montipora verde
1 frag de acropora válida pontas roxas

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ficam a faltar as fotos.

Quanto à iluminação, eu recomendo as 4x T5. Com essa altura - 40 cm - uma calha Blau ou uma marca económica similar deve ser suficiente. 
Mas também convém dizer que tipo de corais queres manter.

Pela litragem que disseste, fiquei sem perceber se vais ter sump ou não.

----------


## João Seguro

Pois, sump não tem. Em relação aos corais serão principalmente SPS, porém agora irei começar com 1 LPS ou 2 só enquanto equilibro mesmo tudo e depois SPS para cima ^^

As T5 não chegam para os SPS?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Olá a todos, foi desta que comecei mais o meu irmão nos salgados.


Esta foi uma surpresa para mim. Já te vejo por aqui há tanto tempo que julgava que já tinhas um aquário! Agiste da melhor forma, primeiro a teoria e depois a prática.





> *Rocha*: 10 kg RM (a viva virá já a seguir)


Desististe de fazer rocha?!




> *Circulação*: Sunsun 3000L/H  Sunsun 1200L/H(não sei se a troque por uma de 3000 porque não espalha bem a água)


Só conheço a 3000 e o teu aquário aguentava bem com duas dessas.




> *Iluminação*: Ainda por comprar. Estou na dúvida se HQI 150w ou umas 4*T5 que acham?


Optava por 4T5.

Abraço e boa sorte aos dois.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Esqueci-me!

Por que razão não fizeram sump? Acho que foi uma má opção.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos,




> Esta foi uma surpresa para mim. Já te vejo por aqui há tanto tempo que julgava que já tinhas um aquário! Agiste da melhor forma, primeiro a teoria e depois a prática.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desististe de fazer rocha?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É verdade, já ando por aqui há algum tempo mas só agora é que comecei nos salgados. O meu irmão já tem aquários de água doce há uns anos mas isto é completamente diferente e por isso temos andado a planear e ler e ler muito até agora.

Não desistimos de fazer rocha mas sim um problema com a que deixámos a curar numa praia (as ondas levaram-nas) EHEH entretanto entrámos na Naturline e tinham lá uma rocha que era ideal para o nosso aquário e pelo impulso comprámos o resto lá também (Diga-se de passagem que são muito atenciosos). Quando pensar em mudar para um aquário maior aí sim vamos pensar em fazer rocha porque fica muito caro comprar rocha, mesmo que morta.

Em relação à bomba eu também penso que sim. Como o aquário é muito largo a de 3000 não chega bem à outra extremidade.

Achas que as 4 T5 eram suficientes para SPS?




> Esqueci-me!
> 
> Por que razão não fizeram sump? Acho que foi uma má opção.


Não fizemos Sump porque já tínhamos o aquário e furar e montar tudo o resto(furo+coluna seca+tubos e uniões+sump+bomba de retorno) ainda saía caro e também onde ele está não era possível por uma sump (pouco espaço), só se fosse minúscula o que acabava por se tornar inútil.


O layout ainda está a ser trabalhado mas como a bomba que tenho anda sempre a levantar a areia até trocar a bomba não ponho o layout como desejado.


Agora umas fotos do aquário:











Fui no outro dia apanhar água perto do cabo raso e vi lá estes caracóis?!?!?! e trouxe a pensar que iria ser o início duma futura equipa de limpeza mas entretanto (nabice da minha parte) surgiu a dúvida, Serão reefsafe? Não prejudicaram os corais? Alguém que os conheça pode elucidar-me sff.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

É pena não teres sump.

Se queres manter SPS, as T5 devem chegar. O problema é o resto, vai ser muito difícil manter SPS com o restante equipamento. 
Tens duas opções: 

- Esperar um pouco mais, juntar algum dinheiro e reforçar o equipamento dessa montagem. Incluindo um novo aquário com sump. (Material usado, talvez? Fala no fórum, diz que procuras isto ou aquilo, há muita gente com material a mais para essa litragem)

- Arriscar e continuar com a aventura, talvez tentar compensar a falta de um bom escumador, sump e outro material, com a utilização de métodos pro-bióticos. (Vodka + bactérias, pode ser uma boa solução  - €€'s)
Sou da opinião que tens já muita rocha, recomendava-te a comprar aí uns 4-5kg de rocha viva (umas pedritas) e retirar alguma dessa rocha morta. 
Calculo que vais fazer Balling, correcto? 
Atenção aos peixes, não te entusiasmes e compres demasiados.

É difícil, mas impossível? Acho que não. Tens é de estar mentalizado para o risco que vais correr. Podes vir a gastar mais dinheiro (por te morrerem corais e peixes) do que até gastarias se comprasses bom material.

Quanto aos animais que apanhaste... À primeira vista, parecem-me nassarios - são reef safe- mas estes da nossa costa morrem com muita facilidade nos nossos aquários. Dado essas mortes, às vezes, revelam-se mais um problema do que solução.

PS: Podes também comprar um filtro de água doce e enche-lo com carvão activado e resina anti-fosfatos.

----------


## João Seguro

Eu sei que manter SPS com este sistema irá ser complicado mas estamos cá para isso, o carvão activo será sem dúvida uma coisa que terá estar presente. :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:  Em relação ao baling não estava a pensar meter para já mas assim que tivesse mais corais pois tenciono adicioná-los com muita  :SbRiche:  moderação  :SbRiche:  eheheheh      Achas que deva começar já com o balling mesmo sem os consumos altos?

A rocha já mandei vir. Também penso que terei que retirar alguma rocha mas como ainda não sei a forma da rocha que vem aí fica esta a ciclar para depois poder escolher a que fica e como.

Vou estar atento a ver se há mortes ou não  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em relação ao baling não estava a pensar meter para já mas assim que tivesse mais corais pois tenciono adicioná-los com muita moderação eheheheh Achas que deva começar já com o balling mesmo sem os consumos altos?


Eu ia dizer-te.... "Não precisas de começar o balling, podes adicionar kalk". Mas depois lembrei-me, como vais fazer a reposição de água doce?

----------


## João Seguro

Estou a fazer à mão para já. Se tudo correr bem com o tempo aparece um osmoregulador

----------


## João Seguro

Os dito cujos "nassarios" é suposto sairem do aquário? É que eu apanhei-os numa rocha fora da água, não me lembrando que poderiam não gostar muito de água :P agora apanhei 2 fora de água, na borda do aquário :S

----------


## João Seguro

Surgiu uma oportunidade de comprar uma calha T5 3*24w acham que é adequada para o aquário se quiser ter SPS?

----------


## João Seguro

Ora boas,

A calha entretanto chegou, fiquei com 1 calha 4*t5.

 o ciclo continua e agora estou com um boom de diatomacias. Tapei os lados do aquário para cortar a luz e desliguei a iluminação. Vou assim que parar de chover buscar 40 L de água ao mar para fazer a TPA.

Acham que deva apenas fazer as TPA e manter o aquário sem luz ou também devo ir limpando a rocha com uma escova de dentes?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A calha é  de 39w ou de 54w?

Esses boom's de algas são normais. Podes ir aspirando com as TPA's ou limpar com uma escova de dentes. Não adianta muito, mas se tiveres com essa disposição sempre ajuda qualquer coisa. Agora tens de dar tempo ao tempo  :Big Grin: 

A bicharada que introduziste sobreviveu? Tira as "carcaças" dos que morreram, isso sempre suja mais um pouco a água.

----------


## João Seguro

> A calha é  de 39w ou de 54w?
> 
> Esses boom's de algas são normais. Podes ir aspirando com as TPA's ou limpar com uma escova de dentes. Não adianta muito, mas se tiveres com essa disposição sempre ajuda qualquer coisa. Agora tens de dar tempo ao tempo 
> 
> A bicharada que introduziste sobreviveu? Tira as "carcaças" dos que morreram, isso sempre suja mais um pouco a água.


São de 39w, como o aquário só tem 40cm de altura é capaz de ser suficiente não?

Sim é o que tenho estado a fazer, já me morreram 4 ermitas... não percebo porque, os parâmetros estão todos ok... fiz o teste de fosfatos e esse é que não me deu cor nenhuma do teste akilo era só azuis e deu amarelo o.O deve estar marado o teste... fiz duas vezes e aconteceu a mesma coisa.

Estive a ler e diziam que os ermitas quando comiam muitas diatomacias morriam de intoxicação, será disso? os nassarius estão saudáveis, e a crescer bem ^^ Aqueles caracois pretos limpam a rocha, deixam rastos de rocha branca por onde passam, mas dos que trouxe pouco ficaram, pelo menos à vista. Vejo alguns nos buracos da rocha e outros às vezes cá fora do aquário :P esses mandam logo um mergulhito de volta  :Whistle:

----------


## fabianomoser

João,

quando foi que montaste o teu? quantos dias tem para ter aparecido as diatomaceas? Eu montei o meu a 11 de março, fiz TPA de 20% toda semana com água do mar, mas nada de algas por enquanto.

Mais um aqua aqui na zona de Corroios...
Nem parece que estamos no Deserto!!!
 :SbOk: 

Eu também apanhei alguns bichos em cabo raso mas já corri com eles todos! além de feios pra xuxu, detestam água! 

Abraço!
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## João Seguro

Começámos a 21 de Fevereiro... Costumas ir ao cabo raso buscar água? com bomba ou sem bomba? 

Os bichos que dizes que trouxeste são iguais aos das fotos em cima? As diatomacias apareceram em grande força quando meti a calha(na quinta ou sexta). Pode ter sido de várias coisas... A minha rocha morta trazia partes de coral morto lá no meio e pode ser disso a apodrecer. Já meti carvão activo também para ajudar o escumador.

Há "grandes" aquários/aquariofilistas aqui nesta margem ^^

----------


## fabianomoser

> Começámos a 21 de Fevereiro... Costumas ir ao cabo raso buscar água? com bomba ou sem bomba? 
> 
> Os bichos que dizes que trouxeste são iguais aos das fotos em cima? As diatomacias apareceram em grande força quando meti a calha. Pode ter sido de várias coisas... A minha rocha morta trazia partes de coral morto lá no meio e pode ser disso a apodrecer. Já meti carvão activo também para ajudar o escumador.


Sim João, bomba de caldo verde!  :Smile: 
Que nada, trouxe em bidons de 20Lt, mas só trouxe 4 +5 bidons de 5Lt.
Apanhei numa pedra bem fácil lá!

Sim são castanhos, feios pra xuxu! 

Prefiro pagar e comprar os ermitas mais jeitosos.

Grande parte da minha rocha também era morta, não trazia coral, mas depois de 5 dias havia uma espécie de "tecido morto" por cima de toda as rochas, tipo uma poeira bem grossa, raspei com um pincel novo e saco de filragem na descida pro sump e agora tão limpinhas.

Problema é que tenho bué nitrito ainda, mesmo com as TPA semanais, 0,6mg.

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## João Seguro

Eu fiz adição de microbactor para acelarar o processo de aparecimento de bactérias, secalhar por isso é que fiquei com os parametros + estáveis + depressa. Os ermitas/nassarius, se fores à praia das avencas ou da parede na maré vazia e puseres lá marisco ou delicias do mar espalhados no chão ouvi dizer que resulta, eles começam a aparecer e é só apanhar, ao mesmo tempo entretem-te a revirar umas rochas que também devem aparecer alguns. Eu ainda não experimentei mas já li em alguns sítios pessoas a dizerem que assim apanham às carradas. Depois tens é que os aclimatizar com cuidado porque são de águas completamente diferentes das que temos.

Onde compraste os jarricans de 20l? eu fui ao leroy e pedem 20euros cada o.O Andam todos malucos!!!! Vou tentar comprar uns usados

----------


## fabianomoser

> Eu fiz adição de microbactor para acelarar o processo de aparecimento de bactérias, secalhar por isso é que fiquei com os parametros + estáveis + depressa. Os ermitas/nassarius, se fores à praia das avencas ou da parede na maré vazia e puseres lá marisco ou delicias do mar espalhados no chão ouvi dizer que resulta, eles começam a aparecer e é só apanhar, ao mesmo tempo entretem-te a revirar umas rochas que também devem aparecer alguns. Eu ainda não experimentei mas já li em alguns sítios pessoas a dizerem que assim apanham às carradas. Depois tens é que os aclimatizar com cuidado porque são de águas completamente diferentes das que temos.
> 
> Onde compraste os jarricans de 20l? eu fui ao leroy e pedem 20euros cada o.O Andam todos malucos!!!! Vou tentar comprar uns usados


Vou ver desse "microbactor" se calhar não era mal usar isto, afinal esta fase da maturação é difícil!

Quanto a apanhar os bichos com isco e tal, depois deste fim de semana acho que são bem pagos na loja! Ou então são estórias de pescador  :SbRequin2: . Há de ter a técnica!

Arranjei os jarricans com um amigo, tenho 5 de 20lt, tive sorte! Se precisares podemos combinar e vamos buscar água pra ti, ou como quiseres, tais a vontade, ok?

QQ coisa diz.

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## João Seguro

Eles dizem que antes de se ir espalhar isso na praia deves deixar ao sol para activar o cheiro, assim a cheirar a podre :P depois é só esperar. Nas lojas ainda pagas bem por isso. eu não experimentei, comprei a um membro de um forúm os 15 nassarius e 10 ermitas por 15 euros... caros ou não foi o mais barato que encontrei...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Onde compraste os jarricans de 20l? eu fui ao leroy e pedem 20euros cada o.O Andam todos malucos!!!! Vou tentar comprar uns usados


Procura aqui:

Cirera & Silva, Lda. - Embalagens, Contentores, Sinalização  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João :Olá: ,

Aqui na Charneca tens a Tremoceira que tem muitos tipos de jerricans. Fica na rotunda onde uma saida é Fonte da telha/Aroeira, outra é Costa, outra Marisol e outra Charneca. Fica bem perto da minha casa por acaso. :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Sei onde é. Vou ver se lá dou 1 salto. Eu já tenho 2*20l mas queira mais para quando preciso de fazer uma TPA de 100%.

Vocês para lavarem os jarricans, para tirar aquelas manchas que às vezes ficam por dentro tipo algas, lavam com algum produto?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Sei onde é. Vou ver se lá dou 1 salto. Eu já tenho 2*20l mas queira mais para quando preciso de fazer uma TPA de 100%.
> 
> Vocês para lavarem os jarricans, para tirar aquelas manchas que às vezes ficam por dentro tipo algas, lavam com algum produto?


Se não tiver acesso para passares com esfregão ou simplesmente sair com água, a lixívia deve resolver bem.

----------


## João Seguro

Mas e depois é na boa usar para as TPA? Não há problema com a lixivia e os químicos?

----------


## fabianomoser

Eu lavava várias vezes com agua limpa, e deixava secar. Fazia isto umas 2 vezes e já está!

Não adicionava nenhum produto químico, só Água!

Leva eles à praia pra tomarem um banho, também ajuda, depois pode usar na boa!

Eu fiz assim com os meus e não tive problemas!

Fabiano.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Mas e depois é na boa usar para as TPA? Não há problema com a lixivia e os químicos?


Sim, basta depois de usares a lixívia para a limpeza, passares bem por água. :SbOk2:

----------


## João Seguro

Bom dia a todos!!! As diatomaceas desapareceram sem deixar rasto. O apagão de 48 horas do fim de semana acabou por completo com elas, penso que os burries também ajudaram porque por onde eles passavam aquilo ficava branquinho (não sei se as comiam ou simplesmente "varreram" a rocha) e as TPA de 40Lts com água do mar.

 A coralina parece estar a aparecer nos pólipos da rocha morta mas para já só resta esperar para ver. 

Isto como é uma novidade para mim, todas estas interacções novas no aquário são muito interessantes e por isso vou partilhar com vocês, que já devem estar fartos de ver mas para mim são as primeiras ^^

Ficam aqui as fotos:

Ermita a inspeccionar a casa antes de fazer a mudança



Nassariu a tentar dar o pulo^^



Isto é uma fireWorm? Não há problema em tê-las? tenho muitas e estão a crescer muito rápido



Fiz os testes antes da TPA e tinha tudo em ordem excepto os nitritos que estavam a 0.6 depois da TPA de 40 lts ficaram a 0.1. Vou tentar baixá-los ainda mais. Pelos vistos com TPAs de 40lts eles desaparecem facilmente xD

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: João

Parabéns pelo projecto :Pracima: 

Continua a mostrar a evolução :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

João,

Como vai o teu projecto?

Saudações

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos, o aquário vai bem. Tive um boom de coralina que está a cobrir quase toda a rocha. Também tenho vários esperigrafos a crescer e muito bem. 

Trouxe uns camarões da nossa costa só para dar um empurrão no ciclo e parecem estar a gostar. São animais muito resistentes pois as poças de água tanto estão a 16ºC como ficam a 28ºC na maré vazia. Estes estão de boa saúde e a comer, até bem de mais (deram uma grande ajuda numas algas que a RV trouxe). Entraram também uns burriés já há quase um mês (como os camarões) que também andam sempre dum lado para o outro a comer algas. Estes passam pela rocha e nota-se bem a limpeza que fazem.

Os parâmetros estão a estabilizar, os nitritos andavam sempre nos 0.2 agora estão entre 0.05 e 0.1 o que me parece ser uma boa evolução. Estou a pensar investir nuns corais para começar e um casal de palhaços.

Agora uma dúvida, eu tenho 3 lampadas T5 brancas que vieram com a calha e 1 Roxa que comprei. Devo mudar alguma das brancas ou este espectro permite para já ter os corais?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Fotos! Fotos! Fotos! :SbClown:

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos. Venho fazer um update ao estado do aquário. A alga coralina tem vindo a crescer e nestes últimos dias começou a aparecer verde também. Cianos já nem vê-las há muito tempo e sendo assim entraram alguns vivos.

Fica aqui a lista (se escrevi alguma coisa mal corrijam-me sff):

Amphiprion ocellaris
Zoanthus sp verdes
Sarcophyton pólipos grandes
Caulastrea Furcata
euphyllia paradivisa
Discossoma vermelho
Blastomussa-Green

Ficam as fotos  :Wink:  Desculpem a qualidade mas o vidro está muito velho e a máquina não é nada de jeito.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Esta com bom aspecto.

Qualquer dia tens ai um belo reef!

Saudações

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  João

Está a ficar bem bonitinho. :Palmas: 

Parabéns

----------


## João Seguro

> Viva,
> 
> Esta com bom aspecto.
> 
> Qualquer dia tens ai um belo reef!
> 
> Saudações





> João
> 
> Está a ficar bem bonitinho.
> 
> Parabéns


Obrigado pessoal, entretanto o sarco abriu e mostrou-se saudável (estava com medo que tivesse morrido no transporte) e houve uma rocha que veio com os frags e que afinal tem 1s zoanthus castanhos mas só 1 pólipo é que abriu o.O muito estranho :P

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Boas, não juntes tanto a euphylia com a caulastrea, já que a primeira com o crescimento tenderá a queimar a segunda. :Wink:

----------


## João Seguro

Bem pensado Bruno, obrigado pela dica, não tinha pensado nisso. Como estão em rochas separadas não vai haver problema nessa mudança, faz-se já já  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bem pensado Bruno, obrigado pela dica, não tinha pensado nisso. Como estão em rochas separadas não vai haver problema nessa mudança, faz-se já já


 :Olá:  João

Mais uma dica...coloca os zoanthos directamente à base onde estão colados e não te preocupes se um ou outro ficar por baixo.
Isto porque da forma como estão,não conseguem espalhar-se com o crescer,limitando-os a um tufo de zoos pendurados numa coluna e lutando para se sobreporem uns aos outros.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado Jorge, vou tentar fazer isso. Todas as dicas são bem vindas pois eu não percebo muito disto e assim cometo menos erros xD

No meio dessa colónia de zoanthus tenho uma aptásia fdp ainda não consegui queimá-la porque cada vez que tento enfia-se/retrai-se no meio dos outros pólipos dos zoanthus e deixo de a ver. Para não vir a ser uma praga secalhar vou ter que queimá-la junto com 1 ou outro zoanthus ou sugerem outra solução? o tamanho dela é +- metade do pólipo de um zoanthus.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia João

Podes sempre tirar o frag cá para fora e queimar a aiptásia com um ferro de soldar... aquele cheirinho...  :Smile: 

Pareceu-me ver numas fotos, que o vidro estivesse riscado... foi só impressão minha?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Pedro, não é impressão, é mesmo riscado, foi uma das coisas que na altura não notei e que agora me arrependo mas na altura já tinha este aquário porque o meu irmão tinha 1 de água doce e estava lá para a garagem, MUITO bem tratado o.O Resumindo, qualquer dia tenho que pensar noutro, quem sabe maior xD Para já vai ter que servir porque há coisas que ainda preciso de comprar e o aquário só virá depois, como osmoregulador e refrigerador etc...  Eu pensei no ferro mas como esta mesmo no meio dos zoanthus vou ter que queimar uns também é o que estou a ver :S

----------


## João Seguro

Hoje entrou:

1 Lysmata Debelius
1 Amphiprion ocellaris 

O ocellaris foi para fazer companhia ao outro e o camarão para ir fazendo umas limpezas. Estão todos bem à primeira vista e já comeram.

Para já não vão haver mais entradas de vivos para deixar o aquário estabilizar.

A Euphilia anda a reproduzir-se que é uma coisa parva. Andam a nascer vários pés no seu "tronco" ^^ Assim que arranjar uma máquina decente tiro fotos

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos, voltei a ter um surto de cyanos que penso ser devido ao uso de flocos e/ou alimentação excessiva. Digo isto porque tentei mudar as bombas para melhorar a circulação e eliminar pontos mortos e nada, ainda piorou. Comecei a reduzir na comida e a dar mais mysis e as cyano estagnaram a propagação e os burriés começaram a limpar as rochas. 

Entretanto com esse surto a euphyllia começou a fechar e o sarco também. Neste momento estão bem e a euphyllia está mais aberta que nunca. A Caulastrea anda a abrir-se também bastante. Não tenho uma máquina de jeito ainda mas não resisti a tirar fotos por isso vão ter que se contentar só com o que consegui arranjar.

já agora, segui o conselho do Jorge em relação aos zoanthus e hoje fraguei aquele conjunto e dividi por várias rochas. Fiz frags porque não valia a pena colar a colónia toda porque como tinha pólipos em toda a volta ia matar metade da colónia na epoxi... 

Pessoal tenho visto de vez em quando um ou outro Amphipod de cerca de 1 cm (é possível ou é outra coisa) à deriva no aquário é normal? Há problema, pode constituir uma praga?


Ficam as fotos:

----------


## fernandodelgado

> Pessoal tenho visto de vez em quando um ou outro Amphipod de cerca de 1 cm (é possível ou é outra coisa) à deriva no aquário é normal? Há problema, pode constituir uma praga?


Olá.

Tenho acompanhado o teu tópico com atenção pq também tenho um nano de 128 litros à cerca de 4 meses. De tudo o que dizes a única coisa que te posso ajudar é dizer-te que de vez em quando vejo um bicho desses a nadar no aqua e não fizeram mal nenhum nem se reproduziram excessivamente. por vezes há peixes que os perseguem.

Boa sorte para resolveres esses problemas que aí tens.
Fernando

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  João

Como também tenho muitos, fui pesquisar um pouco.

Aqui tens um post já velhinho 

http://www.reefforum.net/f187/pulga-9239/

Parece que são bastante uteis,

Espero que tenhas rápidas melhoras no teu aqua.

 :tutasla:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva João,

Esse corais quando crescerem vão ficar mesmo fixes :Pracima: 

Também tenho Amphipod´s no meu aqua. Não sei se constituirão uma praga mas parece-me normal (é claro que eu tenho todas aquelas 5 semanas de exepriência em aqua de água salgada).

Essas cenas brancas debaixo dos frags são rocha?

Pq tens os frags colados e também com elásticos? Não fixaram só com a cola?


Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

Estão colados porque não sei se é da epoxi ou da nabice minha mas quando colei os 1ºs frags eles não colaram bem e descolaram-se porque a epoxi não prendeu bem, por isso até a epoxi fixar o frag meti os elásticos para ficar tudo no sítio.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

João esse aqua como está?

Faz ai um uptade

Abraço

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  João

Estou de acordo com o Sergio, venha de lá um update.

Queremos saber como vão as coisa.  :SbSourire: 

Cuprimentos

----------


## João Seguro

Olá a todos, tive durante este tempo todo problemas com as cyanos e por causa disso não houve alterações nem entradas no aquário. Baixei os nitritos ficando com os parâmetros todos estáveis e vim a descobrir que estava com um problema na osmose o que já foi corrigido e parou logo com o crescimento das cyanos o que juntamente com uma TPA de 60% deu uma limpeza brutal ao aquário.

Ainda não arranjei máquina fotográfica por isso vão as do telemóvel.

Aqui tenho um belo exemplar de aptásias  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  brevemente vai levar com o ferro  :SbSourire2:  e uns pés de euphylia que estão a nascer, são 3 ao todo :P

Mudei um pouco o layout para haver melhor circulação e retirei uma bomba que tinha a veio com ferrugem.

O vidro de trás está um pouco sujo mas já não estava com vontade de o limpar. Desculpem lá qualquer coisinha^^

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, tal como a maioria eu também estou de férias e para automatizar aqui o bicho comprámos um alimentador automatico e um osmoregulador. Funcionam muito bem xD

Para além disso fiz uma sump e como não tinha coluna seca tive que improvisar com um overflow DIY que por muita pena minha tá muito tosco :S 

Agora notei que me apareceram nas rochas, nas partes avermelhadas umas espécies de larvas que não faço a mínima ideia do que seja, e estão espalhadas pelas rochas todas (PPPRRRAAAGGGGAAA?????????? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: )


Vejam lá se sabem o que é isto (são essar larvas brancas e pretas) e se for praga o que aconselham a fazer? 

PS: ainda não tenho máquina de jeito :/

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Procura aqui:Phylum Mollusca, Sea Slugs
e aqui:Nudibranch from Kenya  Nudi Pixel
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Jorge, agradeço os links, já os corri duma ponta à outra e não encontrei lá estes, há lá uns parecidos mas também não há grande informação sobre eles se são praga ou não... Nos corais eles não estão e eles estão com boa aparência.. Vamos lá ver o resulta destas larvas

----------


## João Seguro

Esses bichos ainda lá andam.. Ninguém sabe o que será? Estou farto de procurar e não encontro nada semelhante :O

----------


## João Seguro

Ora boas, com mais uns peixes e frags o aquário começa a ter mais vida. 

As cyano ainda não me pararam de chatear e as larvas que falei acima ainda se vêm mas como em menor número nem me preocupo.

Ora as fotos:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> 


 :Olá:  João

Está a ficar muito bonito, o areão com o tempo vai ficar branquinho.  :SbSourire2: 

Como se chama o coral que está na rocha, é muito bonito?

Gostei muito.
 :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado é uma Blastomussa-Green, também gosto muito xD

----------


## João Seguro

Ora boas,

hoje não posto aqui boas notícias  :Frown:  o quadro da luz foi a baixo ( o aquário está no meu trabalho ) na sexta feira e só ontem é que foi ligado de novo e isso levou à morte do hepatus e do Lopezi que tinha. Hoje quando cá cheguei pareceu tudo normal excepto a água que está meio turva, a caliendrum está meio retraída mas o resto dos vivos e corais parecem estar a ambientar-se bem de novo. Isto fez-me ponderar o uso de UPS nem que seja para 1 bomba de circulação... O problema nisto é que uma pessoa quando monta um aquário destes é só gastar no início e estes pequenos pormenores não se têm em conta... Neste momento estava a UPS paga e eu sem gastar o dobro do dinheiro e sem o desgosto de ter que andar a carregar os mortos o.O

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

SSSSSShhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Grande azar!

Acontece aos melhores né?

Uma ups parece-me uma boa ideia. Tens alguma em mente já?


Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Não, só me lembrei disso hoje... Fiquei mesmo chateado mas agora olha, é olhar em frente e pensar nos próximos e em soluções para o problema... Usas alguma?

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, 

Tenho deixado o aquário estabilizar depois do desastre com os outros peixes e foi o melhor que fiz. As cyanos andam a desaparecer a olhos vistos. Não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver mas a temperatura está sempre mais baixa agora e é menos comida que se mete no aquário logo menos nutrientes e detritos. Tenho limpo a rocha semanalmente com o jacto de água da bomba de reposição que vem por uma mangueira :P 

Mudei também o layout para haver melhor fluxo de água e conseguir limpar melhor os vidros.

Ora umas fresquinhas :





























to be continued....

----------


## João Seguro

continuando...

alguém sabe que manchas são essas no meu lysmata? come bem e anda na sua rotina normal...

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, este tópico vai terminar pois vou abrir um novo. Iniciei outro projecto de 600litros e passei tudo deste para o outro. Assim que estiver organizado e em ordem abro o post

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Boas, este tópico vai terminar pois vou abrir um novo. Iniciei outro projecto de 600litros e passei tudo deste para o outro. Assim que estiver organizado e em ordem abro o post


 :Olá:  João

Parabens boa sorte para o teu projecto.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Isso é muito litro Pá!

Boa sorte!

Estou ansioso para ver o desenrolar desse projecto

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

É verdade eheheh tenho bem mais espaço para brincar :P Depois deixo aqui o link do próximo e fecho este

Obrigado pelo apoio  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Com que entao novo aquario   :Palmas:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

João,

Esse novo aquario?

Olha que a malta gosta de ver o processo tanto quanto o produto final!

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Fica aqui o link para o novo projecto

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....-School-s-Reef

----------

